# Drug Testing during Reserve interview for a co-op



## armyquestions (2 Oct 2009)

Hello. I have an interview this coming week with the Army Reserves for a co-op through my school starting February, and I am wondering if they do a drug test and/or ask me about any recent drug use. (I VERY stupidly smoked for the first time in 2 years last Friday) I already did the application process through the recruiting center several months ago (the aptitude test, filled out the drug history sheet, medical, interview, physical etc. and passed all that) And have been waiting on the Reserve unit I'm interested in to tell me if I've been accept. I got a call today for an interview, and this interview is for being accepted into the co-op. Will they ask about my recent drug history and/or ask for a drug test? I passed the drug test they gave me during my medical when I first applied. Do they give a second one during the interview for the reserves? I fully recognize how stupid it was for me to smoke in the first place. I am looking for helpful comments, not ones saying how stupid I was. Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2009)

Let's be perfectly honest.

If you are not doing drugs, then there is no need to ask this question.  Whether there will be a Drug Test, or not, wouldn't be a concern.


----------



## mariomike (2 Oct 2009)

"Canadian Forces Drug Control Program": ( copied from Wikipedia ):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Drug_Control_Program


----------



## Redeye (2 Oct 2009)

If you have any integrity, you'll admit to it and be told to come back and apply some other time.  If you don't, you will likely be found out anyhow.



			
				armyquestions said:
			
		

> Hello. I have an interview this coming week with the Army Reserves for a co-op through my school starting February, and I am wondering if they do a drug test and/or ask me about any recent drug use. (I VERY stupidly smoked for the first time in 2 years last Friday) I already did the application process through the recruiting center several months ago (the aptitude test, filled out the drug history sheet, medical, interview, physical etc. and passed all that) And have been waiting on the Reserve unit I'm interested in to tell me if I've been accept. I got a call today for an interview, and this interview is for being accepted into the co-op. Will they ask about my recent drug history and/or ask for a drug test? I passed the drug test they gave me during my medical when I first applied. Do they give a second one during the interview for the reserves? I fully recognize how stupid it was for me to smoke in the first place. I am looking for helpful comments, not ones saying how stupid I was. Thank you.


----------



## kratz (2 Oct 2009)

The co-op program is offered through your school, but you are applying to become a member of the military as a Primary Reserve.

Consider the question you asked and the as a potential CF member, apply the CF's six ethical obligations  to your query.



> The six ethical obligations are: *Integrity*, Loyalty, Courage, *Honesty*, Fairness and Responsibility.



You had a choice to make last Friday, and you have a choice to make during your interview.


----------



## krustyrl (2 Oct 2009)

Well said Kratz.!!   Agreed.


----------



## 48blake (2 Nov 2009)

You will be asked before signing papers with the unit if your status in regards to drug use or medical condition has changed at all. I would suggest taking this opportunity to tell them your mistake. Be honest, but don't give them a life story.

As to if it will necessitate further waiting I am not sure.


----------



## FDO (2 Nov 2009)

Do not lie, do not omit anything. There is a sign that hangs in our CFAT room and every office in the Centre has one it says;

Notice

It is a serious offence to knowingly provide false information on enrolment.

If convicted, penalties under the NATIONAL DEFENCE ACT may include up to 2 years imprisonment and/or release from the Canadian Forces.​

You've been informed. The choice on what to do is yours!


----------



## Lando (6 Nov 2009)

kratz put it the best...
But yeah, Sure you could keep it from them and lets say they don't test you and you get into
BMQ without anyone knowing the wiser... Do you really think it will help you? sure once isn't that bad but how do I or your fellow Forces Members know if its just a one time thing. Last thing needed is a distracted or incapable soldier. Plus... Honesty is always the best policy  :nod:


----------



## FDO (6 Nov 2009)

Of course there is always the random pee test that we have no choice but participate in!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Of course there is always the random pee test that we have no choice but participate in!



And not so random if one is deploying.   :nod:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2009)

The army version of random.........sometimes it's in the morning and sometimes it's in the afternoon.


----------



## Jesse1164 (30 Nov 2009)

Hey, I am sort of in the same situation. For about 2 years, I smoked weed on a off and on basis. At some points it was more frequent. However, i quit in august of 2009 and have not smoked weed since. On the drug history sheet, I was completely honest about it. Right now I am currently applying for ROTP as an infantry officer. What I am concerned about is will the drug history sheet affect my chances of employment? I passed the aptitude test with no problems. I was told that they will let me know when my medical examination and interview are.


----------



## len173 (30 Nov 2009)

> Hey, I am sort of in the same situation. For about 2 years, I smoked weed on a off and on basis. At some points it was more frequent. However, i quit in august of 2009 and have not smoked weed since. On the drug history sheet, I was completely honest about it. Right now I am currently applying for ROTP as an infantry officer. What I am concerned about is will the drug history sheet affect my chances of employment? I passed the aptitude test with no problems. I was told that they will let me know when my medical examination and interview are.



It very well may. At least you owned up to it. If they say no, keep your nose clean and come back in the time frame given to you.


----------



## Jesse1164 (30 Nov 2009)

Thanks, but is there a chance where I can (I'm not sure how to say this any better) defend myself about the form? What I mean is, can I explain how I am a different person and my past is behind me? Do they bring up the form in the interview?


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Nov 2009)

No.  Step up and take your lumps.


----------



## Nauticus (30 Nov 2009)

Jesse1164 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but is there a chance where I can (I'm not sure how to say this any better) defend myself about the form? What I mean is, can I explain how I am a different person and my past is behind me? Do they bring up the form in the interview?



You are able to defend yourself by proving you are a different person and your past is behind you, by not doing it again.


----------



## Jesse1164 (30 Nov 2009)

Well, your right. It is something that may hold me back and I accept it. I have my medical coming up as well as my interview. So hopefully they will base their opinions on me based on how I present myself and how responsible and dedicated of a person I am.


----------



## FDO (1 Dec 2009)

You will have an interview with a Career Counselor. At that time you can explain yourself.


----------



## len173 (1 Dec 2009)

Yeah, if it's brought up, it should be in the interview, and you will be given a chance to have your say.


----------



## FDO (1 Dec 2009)

No "if's" It will be brought up if the MCC is doing a proper interview.


----------



## Seraph (1 Dec 2009)

My friend just had her interview. It will be brought up, and besides all the great statements already made by people way more experienced than myself: if you lie and they find out, it's going to wind up way worse than if you were just upfront about it.

Edited to add: I know this is for a co-op but I assume everyone goes through prettymuch the same process in the beginning.


----------



## Jesse1164 (2 Dec 2009)

The guy who told me i passed the aptitude test told me as well that my drug history sheet was an issue. But he did not elaborate and neither did I get the chance to ask about it. Was that the career counselor? Because if not, then they might bring it up at the interview. They said they will phone me to let me know when my medical exam and interview are.


----------



## FDO (2 Dec 2009)

Mak no mistake CO-OP is still CF. You are still sworn in and still fall under the NDA. If you do drugs the same thing that would happen to a RegF member will happen to you. During the interview you will be asked about your drug use and you will get a chance to tell your side. The "I went to a concert and the guy next to me..." excuse although creative has been done for several years. First heard it in the late 70's. 

CF drug policy is ZERO tolerance.


----------

